# Which one: Sony KDL-32XBR6 1080p LCD or Panasonic Viera TH-42PZ80U 1080p Plasma?



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I've perused the AVS forums, I've done my homework, but I admit I'm torn between which one to get. Both appear to have excellent reviews. The Panasonic plasma one is about a hundred bucks less for me to get it (about $850 compared to the Sony's $950). However, it's a bit larger, and whichever one I get, it's going in the bedroom to be situated on top of a large dresser. Consequently, the Panny might be too big. However, size aside, anyone have any input? 

I like the idea of a 1080p plasma for around $850, and even Sony's price isn't that bad. Of course, I've always felt Sonys are pricier because of the name.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

The 42" Panny.

I own the 58" version. The picture is jaw dropping.


----------



## pfueri (Jan 22, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> I've perused the AVS forums, I've done my homework, but I admit I'm torn between which one to get. Both appear to have excellent reviews. The Panasonic plasma one is about a hundred bucks less for me to get it (about $850 compared to the Sony's $950). However, it's a bit larger, and whichever one I get, it's going in the bedroom to be situated on top of a large dresser. Consequently, the Panny might be too big. However, size aside, anyone have any input?
> 
> I like the idea of a 1080p plasma for around $850, and even Sony's price isn't that bad. Of course, I've always felt Sonys are pricier because of the name.


I just got the Panasonic 50pz850u it play 1080p/24.The picture is jaw dropping like the other post said.If you want to play 1080p/24 you need to find out if both of these tv's support it.I dont think that model of Panasonic supports 1080p/24.I bought the 50pz850u because it supports itand the picture is second only to Pioneer which uses Panasonic panels in now.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

The Sony one does support 24p. I'll have to double-check to see if the Panny one does. I've heard many good things about the 800U and 850U models, but those tend to be more than a grand, and I'm trying to stay under a grand with shipping.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I know the new plasmas are supposed to be less subject to burnin and color fading over time, but I'm pretty conservative. Give me a picture that's 90% as good as a plasma and will remain the same over its lifespan. In short, the LCD.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Stu, I tend to agree with you, but with this TV, I confess it's going to get minimal use, as it will be in my bedroom. I'd bet that right now, the TV in my bedroom gets an hour of usage per week, if that. I think that's mainly because it's an old SD set. I'm sure that with a new HDTV, I won't be so prone to watch my big HD one in the living room.

Either way, I don't think burn-in or picture life would be a problem with a plasma in my bedroom.


----------



## liverpool (Jan 29, 2007)

Plasma's give of a lot of heat. Not good if you are running air con


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

panny plasma for sure.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

I'd say Panny plasma all the way.

I have 3 plasma screens in my house. Have never had an issue with burn in and one of the plasma screens is an early one (2nd or 3rd generation) and the kids use it for gaming, which means it's abused (left on with static images, long gaming times, etc) and still not a single trace of burn in and still produces a great HD picture. As for heat, they do produce some heat, just like any large electronic product, but it's not like you put a picture of the fireplace on it and you can sit in front of it to warm yourself.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

liverpool said:


> Plasma's give of a lot of heat. Not good if you are running air con


But if it's not being used more than a few hours per week, does it still give off all this heat?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Nope.

Believe it or not, my new 58" Panny puts off LESS heat than my 2 year old 42" LG 720p LCD.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

pfueri said:


> I just got the Panasonic 50pz850u it play 1080p/24.The picture is jaw dropping like the other post said.If you want to play 1080p/24 you need to find out if both of these tv's support it.I dont think that model of Panasonic supports 1080p/24.I bought the 50pz850u because it supports itand the picture is second only to Pioneer which uses Panasonic panels in now.


After checking, I did find out that the Panny does not have 24p but the Sony does. In order to get 24p, I'd have to go up to $1400 or so, which is way out of my desired range. I can't justify having to spend an extra $600 just for 24p capability. Considering I'm not going to use it that much (and certainly not for watching DVDs or anything more than a few shows here and there), I'm left with either going the Sony route or sticking w/ the Panny plasma without 24p for $850.00


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

Love mine, see signature.....


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I have a 37" XBR6 and love it...


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

I have to say Sony all the way. Sony comes at a high price but always beats the competition IMHO.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I have a 5-year-old 42" Pany Plasma that has had not one problem. Burn-in has never been a problem. They do produce heat.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

In the bedroom i have a 32xbr2 sitting on my dresser and like it a lot. I am a Sony freek but it might be something needing counseling,it's like a addiction.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

What I'm wondering, Guys, is if this Panasonic model I mention above is just as good without 24p as the Sony LCD is with 24p. I'm thinking that since it's a 42" plasma which isn't going to be used really for movies and stuff, that the lack of 24p would be irrelevant.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Assuming the Panny I'm discussing here, even without 24p video, has a picture as good as or better than the Sony here, I'm leaning toward the Panny due to its being about a hundred bucks less.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

As far as 24p goes unless you are a movie purist and know what you are looking for and look for it all through the movie instead of paying attention your not going to see motion judder. I dont think plasmas need it anyway.The only problem i would have buying a panny is thinking about the 8 track player i had in my 67 Lemanas.So my vote is Panny even though i am a Sony freek.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I just wish this thing was a tad smaller. It's kinda hard to find 1080p plasmas under 40" in size.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

There really is not much gained to have 1080P on screens 42 inches and smaller. While I'm sure there is some picture improvement, the real significant gains provided by 1080P come into play with the larger screen sizes where the pixels increase in size. There is just not much gained at 42 inches or less...some gain, yes, but not a lot. Marketing is the reason you see 1080P on smaller sets nowadays plus the technology has become cheaper and the expection by the consumer that a "modern" HD screen must have 1080P has led manufacturers to put it on the smaller sets. Also helps prop up prices for the manufacturer.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

I would say the panny plasma. I have one also, and the picture is about as good as it gets (for the price it IS as good as it gets)

I also agree with the poster that said at this size 1080p is really overkill, you wont be able to tell much, if any difference


----------



## russdog (Aug 1, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> I just wish this thing was a tad smaller. It's kinda hard to find 1080p plasmas under 40" in size.


At that size and that distance, human eyeballs can't tell the difference.
I have a 55" 1080 in the LR, and a 50" Panny plasma in the BR. 
The BR plasma is 720, not 1080, and I can find *nothing* about it's picture that isn't great.
I think some folks get confused by shopping via specs rather than shopping via eyeballs. 
Unless you're at just the right distance from the screen, I bet you won't see any diff between 1080 and 720 on your BR TV.
How far will your eyeballs be from the screen?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Probably 10 to 12 feet roughly.


----------



## russdog (Aug 1, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Probably 10 to 12 feet roughly.


Check out this chart: 
http://www.engadgethd.com/2006/12/09/1080p-charted-viewing-distance-to-screen-size/

The graph doesn't distinguish between 1080p and 1080i. AFAIK, there is no evidence that human eyeballs can tell the diff between 1080p and 1080i, provided that the "i" part is handled properly by the device.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

russdog said:


> Check out this chart:
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2006/12/09/1080p-charted-viewing-distance-to-screen-size/
> 
> The graph doesn't distinguish between 1080p and 1080i. AFAIK, there is no evidence that human eyeballs can tell the diff between 1080p and 1080i, provided that the "i" part is handled properly by the device.


I have yet to see any 1080i content that looks as good as 1080p on either of my Sonys. I really doubt they're dumbing down the 1080i.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Vader we got a th-42px80u the other day and it ROCKS. So I am sure the PZ is even better.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

OK, sounds good. Looks like I'll lean that way.


----------



## Jimmy the Dish (Nov 13, 2005)

I would also go with the panny, I installed the XBR 6 in the customers living room and a Sammy in the bedroom. They ended up liking the sammy more! Iwas a sony believer for 15 years but over the last 5 I've found TV's more impressive and for less because they don't have that 4 letter word. Good luck!


----------



## russdog (Aug 1, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> I have yet to see any 1080i content that looks as good as 1080p on either of my Sonys. I really doubt they're dumbing down the 1080i.


I was just talking about the objective A/B/X tests, where the viewer is not aware of which one is which. 
Dunno if they've done that with whatever setup you might have. Probably not.

It's routine for people to say they can tell a difference when they already know which is which. 
But when people don't know which is which, the results tend to change.
For example, this happens like crazy with music: purists who diss high-bitrate mp3 files can't tell the diff in a lab. 
Frequently, they end up picking the mp3 files over the original source. Drives them nuts. Then they start dissing the test itself.

Not saying that's affecting your judgment, and not saying it doesn't look better on your TV, just talking about the research, that's all.
I expect we'll see more research about this in the next couple years. Very little so far.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Jimmy the Dish said:


> I would also go with the panny, I installed the XBR 6 in the customers living room and a Sammy in the bedroom. They ended up liking the sammy more! Iwas a sony believer for 15 years but over the last 5 I've found TV's more impressive and for less because they don't have that 4 letter word. Good luck!


Sammy? Are you sure you don't mean the Panny, as in the Panasonic Viera TH-42PZ80U?


----------



## Jack White (Sep 17, 2002)

Lord Vader said:


> I've perused the AVS forums, I've done my homework, but I admit I'm torn between which one to get. Both appear to have excellent reviews. The Panasonic plasma one is about a hundred bucks less for me to get it (about $850 compared to the Sony's $950). However, it's a bit larger, and whichever one I get, it's going in the bedroom to be situated on top of a large dresser. Consequently, the Panny might be too big. However, size aside, anyone have any input?
> 
> I like the idea of a 1080p plasma for around $850, and even Sony's price isn't that bad. Of course, I've always felt Sonys are pricier because of the name.


I have the 42" PZ80U, and even though I was not planning to buy a tv at this point, the $508 price after tax was just too good to pass up.
One thing I would just MAKE ABSOLUTELY SURE that you're not sensitive to green phosphor lag, because if you are, then it will ruin an otherwise perfect image. I realized that I can't ever live with a Plasma, not even a 60" Pioneer Extreme Contrast Kuro Elite. If you aren't sensitive to the green phosphor lag, then it's probably the best tv in your budget.
Bring a copy of Sin City with you to test out if you're prone to Green Phosphor Lag. As it's one of the best movies to give a plasma a workout and expose green phosphor lag/delay.
BTW, this is what it looks like to people who have "fast eyes" like me, other people who have snail eyes don't notice it at all on Plasmas.





I must also warn you that it does shrink even after 2 weeks an seems like a 32" tv so it's always better to go too big than too small.
That's why getting a 200" Front Projection 3 Gun CRT system is ideal as even after years it only shrinks to a usable 65" screen size 

I'm probably going to return my Plasma and give OLED or Lasertv a try next year.


----------



## Jack White (Sep 17, 2002)

Jimmy the Dish said:


> I would also go with the panny, I installed the XBR 6 in the customers living room and a Sammy in the bedroom. They ended up liking the sammy more! Iwas a sony believer for 15 years but over the last 5 I've found TV's more impressive and for less because they don't have that 4 letter word. Good luck!


The last great tv sony made was the XBR960 series CRT with the superfine pitch trinitron picture tube. They've been in a rut ever since then. Hopefully then can turn it around with OLED.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Jack White said:


> I have the 42" PZ80U, and even though I was not planning to buy a tv at this point, the $508 price after tax was just too good to pass up.
> One thing I would just MAKE ABSOLUTELY SURE that you're not sensitive to green phosphor lag, because if you are, then it will ruin an otherwise perfect image. I realized that I can't ever live with a Plasma, not even a 60" Pioneer Extreme Contrast Kuro Elite. If you aren't sensitive to the green phosphor lag, then it's probably the best tv in your budget.
> Bring a copy of Sin City with you to test out if you're prone to Green Phosphor Lag. As it's one of the best movies to give a plasma a workout and expose green phosphor lag/delay.
> BTW, this is what it looks like to people who have "fast eyes" like me, other people who have snail eyes don't notice it at all on Plasmas.
> ...


I confess that as knowledgeable as I am about this stuff, I had never heard of "green phosphor lag." What exactly is it?

If I bring a copy of _Sin City_ to demo on a set, which scene do you recommend I sample?


----------



## Jack White (Sep 17, 2002)

Lord Vader said:


> I confess that as knowledgeable as I am about this stuff, I had never heard of "green phosphor lag." What exactly is it?
> 
> If I bring a copy of _Sin City_ to demo on a set, which scene do you recommend I sample?


Well, any scene with a lot of panning will be good. If you rent the movie a day in advance and watch it, you should know what a good part of the movie with a lot of pans will be. It's also a good movie to test out LCDs, DLPs, etc. as there are some people who claim to see rainbows not just with DLPs but also with LCDs.
Here's more info about Green Phosphor Lag.

http://www.hdtvtest.co.uk/news/plasma-phosphor-trail-2007040133.htm


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

We have a Panny TH 58PZ750U from last year and love it. We just bought a TH-46PZ80 for a TV to go in a rec room/bar area. The black levels are so nice with the Plasma compared to the LCDs I have seen (we have 3, a couple of cheaper 20 inch sets and an LG 37" from 3 or so years ago that was close to top of the line). 

AS long as you turn the set off Vivid mode (which would blind you in a bedroom situation anyway) and are not running a static computer image all day, permanent burn in should be no problem at all. I play Xbox 360 games on my 58 all the time without issue and only every once in a while while watching football all day on a saturday will I see a little image retention (which literally goes away in a minute or so) from the ESPN logo.


----------

